# Wild Trout Adventure(bunch of pics)



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

This past weekend was my first big wild trout adventure of the year to NW Pennsylvania. My brother and I decided to fish a few native brookie streams and a creek that has wild bows, browns, and brookies. We didn't fish all of the little trickles we like to fish up there, but we hit two of our favorites and even 2 new streams. The first stream we fished is a special one, well they're all special, but this one's unique because it has wild trout of all three varieties which is very rare in the state. We fished almost a mile of stream and ended up with a very colorful rainbow, and my brother landed a monster wild brown!(for the stream) I did get one nice hit on a dry here, but all the fish we got were subsurface. We never catch a lot of fish here, but it sure is a beautiful stream and those wild bows are a treat.





































The next stream we went to is one of my favorites and was the creek I caught my first ever wild brook trout in. I lost track of how many fish we caught here, but it was in the 20s I think. We covered about a mile and a half and just about every good hole and run we either caught a fish in, had a hit, or spooked one. All the fish here slammed dry flies, didn't have to tie on a nymph or streamer. 





































We took a lunch break and then decided to try out another creek we never fished before. On our way there we made a pit stop at a very tiny creek on the side of the road and caught 2 nice natives in about 5-10 minutes! So we got to the target stream and only managed 1 brook trout and a chub, but it was still fun. 



















It was a great time as always up there and I can't wait to go back!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Nick,
I have been following the blog and have greatly enjoyed it. The pictures are spectacular. I think I know that creek. I will send you a pm. Keep up the great work!
Merf


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Great photos! Purty fish.

I was just up that way this past weekend as well. Mostly fished around Tidioute. Love it up there.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dude, that had to be a total blast. What rod were you using on that trip?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It was a total blast. The rod pictured is a 6'6" Orvis fiberglass 3wt, not sure on the model or anything. I have it loaded with 5wt line on a Hardy Featherweight reel. The other small stream rod I use is a 7'6" Orvis Clearwater but that is usually a little long for fishing the really tiny creeks.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

looks nice. I love small stream trout fishing


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report and photos.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your adventure with us! Love the photos.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet! I'm goin Brooky fishin in a few weeks in Canada


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Good stuff man I was up there two weekends ago, You grab a beer at the Blue Jay Inn?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoknows, I'm a little too young for that right now lol. Usually when we're up there we all stop and grab a bite to eat and whatnot at Cougar Bob's, not far from Blue Jay. Didn't go quite that far up this time, Tionesta was our farthest point, but usually I like to stop at all the brookie streams around there too.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> Whoknows, I'm a little too young for that right now lol. Usually when we're up there we all stop and grab a bite to eat and whatnot at Cougar Bob's, not far from Blue Jay. Didn't go quite that far up this time, Tionesta was our farthest point, but usually I like to stop at all the brookie streams around there too.


AH! damn I was also at cougar bobs! we camped blue jay and the next night at Tionesta. Great little streams, I could spend everyday up there fishing and not get bored! We also fished Kinzua and didn't get anything lost a few Pike but thats about it. Really need a boat for that lake.


----------

